
Ask HN: How do I get into the habit of writing comments/docstrings? - nihilazo
Hello HN,
I have a real issue with always forgetting to write proper comments and docstrings in my code, especially on personal projects, and then coming back to them and thinking &quot;what did I mean when I wrote that?&quot;<p>Does anybody have any tips for getting into the habit of writing good comments?
======
PaulHoule
For docstrings I use pylint to force me to write them.

